# Hand grinder options for filter brews



## spune (Oct 3, 2011)

So, I've got my trusted SJ for espresso, but still hold my MC2 for the occasional filter brew.

However, it takes up far too much room in the kitchen and I'd love to get a hand grinder to replace it and get some quality grinds for filter.

I've got a Porlex Mini that I use for travelling, but I'd rather have something a little more sizeable to use at home and secondly, I want to keep the Mini solely for travelling.

Any recommendations?


----------



## Charliej (Feb 25, 2012)

Well the 2 best hand grinders for brewed are the Hausgrind and the Lido 2, Hausgrind = longish wait to get one, Lido 2 = buying and shipping from the USA with import duty and VAT added to the price inc shipping. A 3rd option is one of the vintage hand grinders like a Pe De or an old Zassenhaus etc. I may be moving my Zassenhaus 496 on shortly now I've got a Hausgrind, but am having the usual trouble persuading myself to let an item I've owned and used for a long while go.


----------



## Phil104 (Apr 15, 2014)

There is a thread on teh top 5 hand grinders, which should be helpful - Hand grinders, the top 5?Started by Milanski 16-04-14 05:33


----------



## spune (Oct 3, 2011)

Thank you for your replies. I'll take a look at that thread!


----------

